
Introducing Auto Breakfast from GitLab (sort Of) - mikece
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/06/29/introducing-auto-breakfast-from-gitlab/
======
azinman2
"However, now that it's done, I have a repeatable, single-button way to cook
the recipe again (minus the egg cracking and food processing)"

So... basically minus all the actual work?

~~~
mikewhy
I too was hoping this would be more of a Wallace and Gromit situation but
alas, it's little more than:

    
    
        ctrl = AnovaController(ANOVA_MAC_ADDRESS)
        ctrl.start_timer()

------
RIMR
Laptops on a stovetop give me severe anxiety.

Then again, I used to work at a repair shop, so I've seen some shit.

------
frabbit
Happy clappy sales team. Yuck. Complete with emojis.

